# Nazi Memorabilia at Gun Shows



## Texas Infidel (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm new to the list so I hope I'm not re-hashing a topic that is already covered but I attended my first gun show here in Houston. At several booths, there were authentic Nazi artifacts sold; flags, arm bands, SS caps, SS lapel pins, etc. This really angered me; not so much because of the history of the items and who was associated with it but how foolish and careless the show organizers were to allow this when contrary forces look for every tiny thing we do to beat us up with. The anti-gun crowd portray gun owners as crazy, *******, bigoted, nuts and these vendors only help reinforce this falsehood.

I was told by an attendee that these vendors are catering to skinheads or neo-Nazi's who may attend. My response is why would the show organizers want these people at their show, especially since we have every single anti-gun group waiting and watching to criticize and report every thing we do?

But that's just me. What do you think?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

It's all about greed.

Around here anyone that pays the price for the vendor table can set up at the show. There's only 1 gun show I know of that restricts vendors to firearms related merchandise (forget the name, it's in or near Wilmington NC).


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah..Greed has a lot to do with it. And lets face it, people will buy it. A lot of it. I don't think I would want a flag or uniform stuff but an old Luger be really nice.

Looking it historically the stuff has a purpose. Sure these were people fun by a mad man and many of them are mad men as well. But by no means should it all be swept under the rug. Kids need to learn about things like this in hopes that it never is repeated. At least not to the scale that the Nazis did. Things like that happen even now in places that are not as news worthy.

I can see people buying it looking at the piece as part of history. How many of those flags were shipped home by US soldiers in WWII. heh. They cleaned out the country pretty good there near the end.

If it's got the potential to make money and has anything to do with guns no matter how loosely someone will be selling it. It's just one of the booths I pass by. The I have your CCW badges here guy is another. But people drop pretty good money for those too.And buy the little wallet and/or belt clip so they can have it out quick like they are really LEO.:numbchuck:

If it sells..It will be somewhere where people are willing to drop some money on it. Aint greed great!:smt023


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

A note to the organizer indicating you'll probably skip that event for another due to the volume of Nazi trinkets, and not enough gun tables would be most likely to get his attention.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Like everyone else said, it's all about the money. Just another reason why I have no plans to attend another gun show for a long time.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

My grandfather nevered liked it, neither do I. I've always found it particularly disrespectful to the men who gave their lives fighting nazism, now it's being sold for profit in this country. I'm all for being vigilant and remembering the past, but when things like that are sold for profit like baseball trading cards I've got to draw the line.

I have to say though, of all the shows I've been too I always see relatively few people at those tables, so I'd say most people feel the way we do about that shit.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I understand what your saying. My Dad was a WWII vet. Keep in mind a lot of the crap on those Nazi tables was brought to the states by U.S. soldiers. My Dad knew a guy that had tons of it in boxes in a storage building. I'm sure when her dies someone got hold of it and it all made it's way to some show or flea market.

I'm not saying it should or shouldn't be allowed in the gun shows. Just saying that a lot got here because soldiers mailed it to the states by the box load. Along with about everything else that wasn't nailed down. Seems about every WWII vet I ever talked to rather would say they did things like that or knew a guy that did. There's a market for tr. Skin heads don't like to paint I guess:smt082 using a flag or two is just easier:anim_lol:

Another way a lot of it got here was the German American Bund. This was a bunch of Germans in the states that were called on by the Nazi Party to soften the American view of the Nazi Party in the 30's (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_American_Bund).

My Grandfather on my mothers side was one of those guys. Needless to say when "Papaw" come to visit my Dad was usually sitting in his chair cleaing a pistol and telling the old man to f*** off:smt083


----------



## JB Dix (Jan 19, 2009)

*I agree with you*

I went to a military show the other day (not a gun show), and kinda freaked when I saw all the nazi stuff. However....it was a "military" show, not a gun show, so I was like "hmm, ok...". I didn't see any japanese stuff or Italian stuff, but maybe I wouldn't have recognized it if it was there. There were certainly a lot of nazi flags.

Overall, I don't believe in suppressing free speech, but since this a private setup then the organizers could have chosen to say "look, no nazi stuff...or at least keep it under the counter." It just makes gun owners look like freaks.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

MLB said:


> A note to the organizer indicating you'll probably skip that event for another due to the volume of Nazi trinkets, and not enough gun tables would be most likely to get his attention.


I agree. I've also spoken to the organizer on-site, and/or the staff at the entrance table.

The local shows tend to segregate tables with Nazi and other less desirable stuff to not-well-traveled areas of the arena; like the dead-end hallway, just PAST the entrance to the bathrooms. :mrgreen:


----------

